# FINALLY!!! low ping!!!



## karma charger

it's as easy as this. start> control panel> network connections> whatever you are using (I.E. local area network)> properties> internet protocol (TCP/IP) (highlight it) > properties > use this DNS server and then for the first one
208.67.222.222
second one: 208.67.220.220

this is the openDNS.com server and (i'm not 100% positive, maybe like 80%) it lowers your ping and jitter and packet loss.i don't have a before picture, unless you go to the "post your ping!" post that i did and look at the first one. i have had this running for a day now, and everything is faster, ping is lower, but tonight is the real test. i seem to have high ping there, so ill post my results later. if you want to post your results. 




and remember, this is the peak of the internet usage time, so it's usually better:good:


----------



## brian

karma charger said:


> it's as easy as this. start> control panel> network connections> whatever you are using (I.E. local area network)> properties> internet protocol (TCP/IP) (highlight it) > properties > use this DNS server and then for the first one
> 208.67.222.222
> second one: 208.67.220.220
> 
> this is the openDNS.com server and (i'm not 100% positive, maybe like 80%) it lowers your ping and jitter and packet loss.i don't have a before picture, unless you go to the "post your ping!" post that i did and look at the first one. i have had this running for a day now, and everything is faster, ping is lower, but tonight is the real test. i seem to have high ping there, so ill post my results later. if you want to post your results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and remember, this is the peak of the internet usage time, so it's usually better:good:



I don't think that should help reduce your ping, a DNS server simply tells your computer how to address a website, so your computer sends "www.computerforum.com" and it replys with 123.456.789.198 something that your computer can than use. 

Ping is just how quickly it takes to send a packet from point A to point B and has nothing to do with DNS


----------



## karma charger

ya i know what ping is. but ever since i put it on yesterday, iv'e had it below 200, which it's been 200 for 5 months now, so i don't think there was a coincidence.


----------



## Mark4_4

congratz xD


----------



## SuperDuperMe

hmmm, i wonder if this works, my ping averages around 140 and it is a pain in the backside to get a decent game of battlefield 2142 with ping like this :S

i think i may try this just to see, anythings better than nothing


----------



## Mark4_4

just think about those people who dont have any internet


----------



## karma charger

Mark4_4 said:


> just think about those people who dont have any internet



suks to be them


----------



## SuperDuperMe

didnt work , ah well only two more years of this contract :/


----------



## Nanobyte

I have a number of DNS servers lined up in case the one from my ISP fails, as it sometimes does.  I wonder though, how trustworthy the free servers are?  They have perfect records of every URL you access.  Perhaps that is also the case when you surf using browser incognito modes.


----------

